
Why Apple’s new CPU Is So Important - r11t
http://hivelogic.com/articles/system-on-a-chip-why-apples-new-cpu-is-so-important/
======
ZeroGravitas
This seems to be becoming a meme and as far as I can tell it's based on total
ignorance.

It's just an ARM chip or SOC. They're everywhere and have been for a while,
and they're getting better and faster all the time. This is all documented in
multiple companies roadmaps.

Check out this demo (or any of the others from CES on the same site, including
multiple touchscreen tablets).

[http://armdevices.net/2010/01/18/marvell-slim-desktop-
soluti...](http://armdevices.net/2010/01/18/marvell-slim-desktop-solution-
ebox-based-on-the-marvell-armada-510-processor/)

The Sheeva Plug one is good too.

[http://armdevices.net/2010/01/19/sheeva-plug-2-0-and-plug-
co...](http://armdevices.net/2010/01/19/sheeva-plug-2-0-and-plug-
computer-3-0-at-ces-2010/)

